

Show HN: Announcing Viral Landing Page - alanpca
http://alanp.ca/blog/2011/03/02/announcing-viral-landing-page/

======
alanpca
There is a demo running here:

<http://station.laudicina.net:3000/>

~~~
Vivtek
Bonus points for the use of a placekitten!

------
fooandbarify
I like this sort of thing, and was having trouble finding something to use a
few weeks back. (I remembered a post from launchrock but I couldn't remember
what they were called!)

"One problem, though, is that I would have to sign up for each project and
then promote the links."

How is yours different? Sorry, I looked at your demo and re-read your post but
I still couldn't figure that out.

~~~
alanpca
Sorry, let me clarify that. Launchrock is operating on an "invite" basis
themselves (a meta-startup). This means that for every time I would want to
use them, I have to sign up and start retweeting their viral link.

This is different because it's an open sourced RoR application which you can
deploy and begin using immediately.

~~~
fooandbarify
Ohh I see. That's awesome, thank you very much! I'm more of a Python guy but I
might just use this for my next project anyways - I'll be sure to let you
know.

